# TiVoPlayList - Space Available App



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

For anyone interested, I have written a little app that runs on a Windows PC that will estimate the space remaining on a TiVo unit that is networked and running version 7.x.

Here is a link to a page where it can be downloaded: 
http://tivoplaylist.dyndns.org

Other features include batch downloading of multiple recordings using a download queue (even from different machines), graphical Pie Chart representation of space used VS space available, and export of TiVo Now Playing lists to CSV files for use in Excel or other programs.


----------



## OldTownTreadles (Mar 15, 2006)

:up: HUGS :up: 

Thank you! Now that's motivational! Plus good Monday news, and both are welcome.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Does the machine you install this on need to have TiVo desktop?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

What size hard drive does the 140 hour TiVo come with? If one of my TiVo's has 203hours and 56 minutes on basic, what size hard drive would that be?


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> Does the machine you install this on need to have TiVo desktop?


No, technically Tivo Desktop is not required for this program to function. However, any shows copied to your PC will be encrypted with your MAK and may require Tivo Desktop for you to play them back. You may be able to convert them to MPG with DirectShow Dump or VideoRedo without it though.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

ufo4sale said:


> What size hard drive does the 140 hour TiVo come with? If one of my TiVo's has 203hours and 56 minutes on basic, what size hard drive would that be?


I personally have a 140 hour TiVo and have found that I have a little over 102Gb of storage space. If your machine records 204 hours of shows at basic quality, I would say your capacity is about 149Gb.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ufo4sale said:


> What size hard drive does the 140 hour TiVo come with?


When I opened mine up (Series 2 240) it had a Western Digital 120GB in it.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> When I opened mine up (Series 2 240) it had a Western Digital 120GB in it.


Greg, what sort of recording capacity do you find you get? If yours is listed as a 140 hour machine, do you get a little over 102Gb of recordings also?

I have not opened my machine up yet, but I will soon. It is a Series 2 540. If I find a 120Gb hard drive also and figure the formatted capacity is 120Gb (which it probably isn't), then that means the OS and system overhead is over 17Gb which is good to know.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Unfortunately I upgraded my 240 unit and added a second drive quite some time ago. Currently have a 160GB + 320GB. Which shows up as 568 Hours @ Basic.

I moved that Western Digital 120GB into my 40Hour refurb 540 unit (removing the original drive). It shows up as only 130 Hours @ Basic.  I'm assuming it used to show up as 140 Hours @ Basic when it was in my 240, or somebody would have complained. 

I haven't filled up either drive to determine just how much (in GB) really fits on either. The 120GB drive isn't connected to any video source, so it will be quite sometime before I MRV enough stuff over to be able to say how much it holds.

On a related note, the new Tivo units everyone is talking about is listed as 180 Hours. I've never seen a 180GB drive and would seem safe to assume these are going to be 160GB drives (which are extremely common).


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

It looks interesting, unfortunately since I run at 120 DPI it doesn't fit in the window that opens and the window can't be resized to make it wider (it can be made taller).

So basically all the columns to the right of Duration are missing as is the option to choose the view and refresh or exit the app (half of the view graph and export list are visible).

Can you make it so that the window can be resized to be wider?


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

morac said:


> It looks interesting, unfortunately since I run at 120 DPI it doesn't fit in the window that opens and the window can't be resized to make it wider (it can be made taller).
> 
> So basically all the columns to the right of Duration are missing as is the option to choose the view and refresh or exit the app (half of the view graph and export list are visible).
> 
> Can you make it so that the window can be resized to be wider?


I tested this and see what you mean. I'll see what I can do.

*OK. Try downloading v0.51a of the .exe and just replacing it in your apps folder.*


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

Nice.

I tried downloading a show what at work (there's a VPN between my home and the office). I t saved only a few bytes of the show. Is this a limitation of the software since i'm on a different subnet? Otherwise everything appears to work fine.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> Nice.
> 
> I tried downloading a show what at work (there's a VPN between my home and the office). I t saved only a few bytes of the show. Is this a limitation of the software since i'm on a different subnet? Otherwise everything appears to work fine.


Thanks for the input Sirshagg.

If you open the file that was created with something like Notepad is it just HTML that says something like 
*Authorization Required*
? Or do you see the TiVo header info (license, notice, etc.) (a.k.a. metadata) followed by the start of the mpg data?


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

I'm seeing "
*Authorization Required*
"
???

on my tivo, under "TiVoToGo" in system info, I see "a,a,a" and galleon downloads did work, but it's since been de-installed from my comp.

btw, I really like this simple program, run it when you need to, no constant server running approach to saving programs!!! THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

dcahoe said:


> Thanks for the input Sirshagg.
> 
> If you open the file that was created with something like Notepad is it just HTML that says something like
> *Authorization Required*
> ? Or do you see the TiVo header info (license, notice, etc.) (a.k.a. metadata) followed by the start of the mpg data?


*Authorization Required*


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> *Authorization Required*


OK good, that gives me a starting point.

Does your router at home have port 80 forwarded to your TiVo? If so, is it configured for both TCP and UDP traffic?


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

dcahoe said:


> OK good, that gives me a starting point.
> 
> Does your router at home have port 80 forwarded to your TiVo? If so, is it configured for both TCP and UDP traffic?


I know you're replying to Sirshagg, but I'm getting the same symptoms on a local connection.

Just ignore me if I'm being a butt-insky.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

dcahoe said:


> OK good, that gives me a starting point.
> 
> Does your router at home have port 80 forwarded to your TiVo? If so, is it configured for both TCP and UDP traffic?


I have a hardware based VPN between home and the office. It is configured so that EVERYTHING is open between them.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

Realized I didn't really answer your question. 

No there is no port forwarding. This is because there does not need to be. I can access every device at my home just like I was there.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

jmoak said:


> I know you're replying to Sirshagg, but I'm getting the same symptoms on a local connection.
> 
> Just ignore me if I'm being a butt-insky.


LOL jmoak, no problem.

I have the same reply for you, check that you don't have firewall settings blocking incoming (or outgoing) TCP or UDP traffic on port 80.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

dcahoe said:


> LOL jmoak, no problem.
> 
> I have the same reply for you, check that you don't have firewall settings blocking incoming (or outgoing) TCP or UDP traffic on port 80.


No firewall, connecting through a simple hub.

fwiw, I can open a browser and go to my tivo's ip addy and get:
"Congratulations! 
You've successfully connected your TiVo® box to your home network"

...so I know I can get to my tivo, net-wise anyway.

thanks for the reply!

as an after thought,
Does this app need an open internet connection for some reason? I'm just trying to access my tivo locally....


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Can either of you browse to https://x.x.x.x/nowplaying/index.html (sub your TiVo ip for the x's) and download a file from your web browser?

Does 1 or 2 security notices pop-up when you access the web interface? Have you tried registering the security certificate?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

Trying to do that now. I know the password is my MAK, but can't remember what the username is.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> Trying to do that now. I know the password is my MAK, but can't remember what the username is.


tivo all lower case


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

I can download from the web browser. One security notice does apper and I just click ok on it.

This same securrity notice comes up with tivoplaylist before the shows are displayed, but not when attempting to download them.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

Interesting...

Now that I have connected using the web browser tivoplaylist will download.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Sirshagg said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Now that I have connected using the web browser tivoplaylist will download.


most likely a DNS/WINS issue then that doing the nowplaying list filled in for the PC


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Sirshagg said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Now that I have connected using the web browser tivoplaylist will download.


Me Too!!!

I love this thing!!!


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

ZeoTiVo said:


> most likely a DNS/WINS issue then that doing the nowplaying list filled in for the PC


Nope, I'm using IP addresses and the now playing list (or equivalent) appeared in the app just fine. Just downloading did not.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Just wanted to chime in to say I can't download either. I just get a .tivo file that has "
*Authorization Required*
" in it. 

Edit: I just changed my default browser back to IE. And then opened 
https://<my tivo ip>/nowplaying/index.html

When prompted by IE, I typed in tivo/MAK in the IE password box (without checking the remember box) and now downloads appear to be working in the TivoPlayList app. Trying to see now what it takes to break it again. 

Edit #2: Well I can currently download from one Tivo, but my second only downloads the file with the "Authorization Required" content. I am sure if I view its now playing list via a browser (specifically IE, not Firefox) and input tivo/MAK it too will start working, but I'm not quite sure why this is necessary just yet... Or more specifically why it is not working with Firefox as my default browser perhaps.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Working well for me. Good job! Tivo should buy this from you.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Won't this application confuse people? Won't people be unable to process the amount of free space their tivos have? I think this is a dangerous application.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

marksman said:


> Won't this application confuse people? Won't people be unable to process the amount of free space their tivos have? I think this is a dangerous application.


I hope your being sarcastic. This is the easiest thing to use. The only part that is confusing is figuring out what size hard drive you have and not the amount of hours it can record.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

dcahoe said:


> I tested this and see what you mean. I'll see what I can do.
> 
> *OK. Try downloading v0.51a of the .exe and just replacing it in your apps folder.*


Thanks, that fixed the width issue.

I've noticed a few other minor issues:

1. Some shows are showing the wrong quality setting. There are "high" quality shows that are showing up as "medium" quality and "best" quality shows that are showing up as "high" quality. All my cable channels are digital which means they have a cleaner signal which probably explains why they higher quality recordings are smaller than expected. Here's some examples:
a) Anything over .70 is showing as medium quality, but I have a number of "high" quality shows in the .70's. The highest "high" quality recording I have is showing as .80 (med). I true "medium" quality show shows up as .084. So in my case "medium" is > 0.80.
b) Anything over .45 (and less than .70) shows up as "high", but I have a few "best" shows with values up to and including 0.59. So in my case "best" goes up to 0.59 and then "high" starts at 0.60 and goes to .080.

Maybe these ranges can be manually set or changed?

2. I received a "http authorization error" when I clicked save. Clicking save again worked. In previous study I've found that the TiVo can't handle more than 4 connections at once or it returns an error. This might have been what happened.

3. The MAK value is stored in human readable format in the TiVoPlayList.ini file in the program directory. It would be better if it at least encoded/encrypted it so it wasn't readable (or at least not so obvious). Especially since the program itself displays stars in the MAK field.

4. Some of the times are a second off. I know this is an issue with the actual data returned from the TiVo, but your program should probably round to the nearest whole minute it the time is off by a second.

Other than that great work. Thanks.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

morac said:


> Thanks, that fixed the width issue.
> 
> I've noticed a few other minor issues:
> 
> ...


Thanks morac.

1) This has been an issue I have visited before with different people. I have also changed these ranges slightly with previous versions of the program. Unfortunately, the recording quality is not returned with the first level of info from the TiVo, it could be accessed by drilling down into each show, but that would be a slow process. With that said, I believe that some variation in compression rate exists between different versions of TiVo machines. I also think that the number one problem in mis-reporting a quality using these ranges is that the TiVo grabs chunks of disk space in advance of recording the info and doesn't give it back if the recording is stopped or ends. The shorter the show, the greater a chance of error. And shows that get clipped or don't record in exactly 30 minute slices are the worst.

My machine is rock solid at .40 for best, .64 for high and .82 for medium quality. For all shows that are 30, 60, 90, 120, 250 minutes, etc. For shows that are say 25 minutes, the ratio goes up (incorrectly) because of space that was allocated but not recorded.

2) Network connection/communications glitches can and do occur.

3) I hide the MAK on the program screen so people can safely show screen captures to each other. I find it easy to edit and copy/paste into the .ini in human readable form. If you don't like it stored there, just leave that field blank in the program and you will get a web browser login window that shows asterisks and will save your password (MAK) across sessions.

4) I show the actual recording duration reported by the TiVo down to the second. I round the program start times up by 6 seconds for recordings that start just before the scheduled time (i.e. if 11:29:57 is reported as the recording start time, I show 11:30)

Thanks again, all comments and suggestions will be considered. Even if I don't plan on doing something right now, doesn't mean I won't at some point in the future.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Just downloaded this app, great work!


----------



## gothamknight (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks for the great work. One odd thing though, on my system the Free Disk Space reads as 0.0 GB even though only 55.6GB out of a 160GB drive has been used.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

gothamknight said:


> Thanks for the great work. One odd thing though, on my system the Free Disk Space reads as 0.0 GB even though only 55.6GB out of a 160GB drive has been used.


Did you manually enter your Total Disk Space (160GB) next to the IP Address and MAK and click SAVE?


----------



## gothamknight (Jun 3, 2002)

Doh! I knew I forgot something. Thanks!


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

New version v0.52 is now available for download.

New features include ability to drill down into folders in Folder View, TiVo Suggestions grouped into one folder in Folder View, and TiVo Suggestions added to Pie Chart when viewing disk usage by status.

As before, you can download from http://tivoplaylist.dyndns.org


----------



## Timber (Apr 28, 2002)

Very cool.

Thanks!

-=Tim=-


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice work dcahoe! Thank you :up: :up: :up:


----------



## cynthetiq (Mar 13, 2004)

thank you for this AWESOME application... of course I'm sure that the Mac people would be quite jealous.


----------



## krypdo (Sep 13, 2001)

Very nice program. I'm switching to this app from Galleon for downloading as this doesn't seem to hog resources.

I have to access https://<my tivo ip>/nowplaying/index.html with IE (Firefox won't work) everytime I start the app before I can download. Seems to be the norm right now but hope it can be fixed in the future.

One feature request: includes episode title in the default download file name (e.g. Without a Trace - Manhunt (Recorded xx-xx-xx)) would be nice.

My wife is obsessive-complusive about deleting/moving shows to create free space. She's gonna like this.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

Is there any way to use this app to tell one TiVo to transfer a show to another TiVo?


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> Is there any way to use this app to tell one TiVo to transfer a show to another TiVo?


Sorry no, you cannot schedule or delete shows with the program.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

TiVoPlayList has been available for just over 2 months now. It has received some great feedback.

Thanks to everyone for the support,
David Cahoe


----------



## rjmitche (Dec 30, 2004)

:up: Nice work dcahoe. 

Any chance you could keep a little log of downloads and the relevant information for each (date/time, file name, file size, recording quality, recording length, transfer time, average transfer rate, etc.). That way, anyone that is using your app to transfer shows from the TiVo would have a consistent way to measure and compare transfer speeds.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

rjmitche said:


> :up: Nice work dcahoe.
> 
> Any chance you could keep a little log of downloads and the relevant information for each (date/time, file name, file size, recording quality, recording length, transfer time, average transfer rate, etc.). That way, anyone that is using your app to transfer shows from the TiVo would have a consistent way to measure and compare transfer speeds.


Sure, adding a download log makes good sense and should be easy to implement. Watch for it in the next release. Thanks.


----------



## rcr102360 (Dec 16, 2002)

I had this thing working, but now I get a Load Error message. Checked IP and MK numbers.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

rcr102360 said:


> I had this thing working, but now I get a Load Error message. Checked IP and MK numbers.


Does your router assign your TiVo IP through DHCP? If so, maybe it changed, double check it on the TiVo Settings screen.

You might try browsing to https://x.x.x.x/nowplaying/index.html. Substitute your IP for the x's, the login username is tivo, and the password is your MAK. Then trying TiVoPlayList again.


----------



## rcr102360 (Dec 16, 2002)

My IP number changed. Got it to work now. Thanks.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

New version v0.53 of *TiVoPlayList* is now available for download.

New features include a download history log which keeps transfer stats (size, duration, xfer rate, etc) and the default save file name now includes the episode name of recordings.

Look for the log file in the programs folder under the name 'Download_Log.txt'.

As before, you can download from http://tivoplaylist.dyndns.org


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

There have been reports of problems accessing TiVo recorders using TiVoPlayList (or even just the web browser method) if IE7 is installed. People should realize that IE7 is in beta. A quick Google of 'IE7 wininet' will find many problems with many applications. Microsoft rewrote the wininet.dll that IE7 installs and it has some problems with certain methods used by many current programs. I believe they will fix this problem by the final release of IE7.

In the mean time, you can simply replace the wininet.dll found in your \Windows\System32 folder with a previous version from your OS or service packs. I have a version available for FTP at the TiVoPlayList site in the program archive area found here -> http://tivoplaylist.dyndns.org

This version should work with Windows 2000 and XP, but I give no promises for people running Windows 98 or ME. Just overwrite/replace the copy on your system. You might want to make a backup copy or rename your file before overwriting it.

Thanks,
David Cahoe


----------



## louisw (Apr 17, 2001)

A suggestion-

Allow the IP address to be a normal internet address. I use dyndns.org, so my home network is at XXX.dyndns.org I would rather type that in, than the actual IP address.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

louisw said:


> A suggestion-
> 
> Allow the IP address to be a normal internet address. I use dyndns.org, so my home network is at XXX.dyndns.org I would rather type that in, than the actual IP address.


I believe that this should work already. I verified by putting a DNS entry in my hosts file at work and accessing my TiVo at home using the hostname I created instead of a straight IP address.

The DNS server that you mention needs to be pointing to your TiVo and not your PC, and port 443 needs to available or mapped.

You can attach the port to the IP address (or dns name) in TiVoPlayList like this:
XXX.dyndns.org:443

---
Actually, depending on how the DNS server you mentioned is accessed, it may not work. Using your web browser, can you access your TiVo via https://XXX.dyndns.org/nowplaying/index.html ?

If not, it won't currently work. Perhaps some sort of DNS lookup could be added to the program to execute first and substitute into the https call. Hmmm. Or perhaps there already exists a program out there that will do this needed DNS lookup and insert a DNS name into your hosts file before you run TiVoPlayList.


----------



## solstice (May 29, 2002)

Two items - one comment, and one observation

1) I love the program --- thank you! - Tivo desktop wont run with my VPN (I have to disable the VPN service to run) and this is a better alternative!
2) I too, like several others have run into the issue where I get "Web Browser Authorization failed." when trying to download. This was rectified (as suggested in this thread) by actually accessing the Tivo through the web browser (h-t-t-p-s:TiVo-ip-address/nowplaying/index.html). Once that was done, I was golden! Or so I thought -- one of my two tivos was rebooted, and boom! - same problem - but just with the rebooted TiVo. Access the rebooted Tivo again directly -- and boom! -- I am golden again.


----------



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

Would just like to thank dcahoe for taking the time to write this useful program.
I use it all the time now to transfer the shows I like to keep for taking with me when I travel.
I haven't traveled yet, but I do now have about 10 programs to put on my PDA for plane rides. 

Thanks again for this.

Alex


----------



## rjmitche (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the download log file... that really helps me keep track of my transfer speeds. Any chance you could add show "duration" (and/or show quality information) to the log? I know it's not really relevant to the transfer rate but, I think it helps complete the picture when people want to know how fast someone can transfer a recording of a given length/quality. Also helps make the leap to "real time transfer rate" a bit easier.

Thanks again!


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

dcahoe said:


> Does your router assign your TiVo IP through DHCP? If so, maybe it changed, double check it on the TiVo Settings screen.
> 
> You might try browsing to https://x.x.x.x/nowplaying/index.html. Substitute your IP for the x's, the login username is tivo, and the password is your MAK. Then trying TiVoPlayList again.


I am having the same problem, but cannot seem to get around this issue. This looks like an awesome program and would love for it to work for me.

I am running TiVoPlayList v.053, and I have 2 TiVo's and have double checked each of the IP addresses from the TiVo Desktop. I am running a Linksys router. I have accessed my Now Playing List from Internet Explorer via https://IPADDRESS/nowplaying/index.html and entering "tivo" and my MAK. I have also temporarily disabled Norton Internet Security. No matter what I do I am receiving the "Load Error:Check IP address and/opr Logon Information".

Any suggestions?


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

yes, i am pressing "Save", although I have experimented with pressing refresh, but the same problem exists.

How can I "open the TiVoPlayList.ini and double check...." ?

Thanks.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

Yes, I found it. I have copied the results below. It appears everything is in order, but still not having any luck. I have XXX out the MAK.

[Recorder1]
Name=Den
IP=192.168.1.177
MAK=XXXX
Size=0
[Setup]
Active_Unit=2
Folder_View=1
WinTop=0
WinLeft=0
WinHeight=8580
[Recorder2]
Name=Living Room
IP=192.168.1.176
MAK=XXXXXXX
Size=160


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

Why does your skin crawl? I was under the impression that this is a pretty good product. At least better than McAfee. I will do a full uninstall and report back. What do you use?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

jjberger2134 said:


> What do you use?


Common sense. 

Just installed NIS 2005 (default options) and it mine still seems to be working.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

Greg, first of all I appreciate your help with this matter and I see you helping many others in this forum on a regular basis, so I value your input. But why the attack? I was simply continuing a dialog with regards to my current problem. Obviously common sense is a must on the net these days, but extra security products seem to be necessary since common sense can not and will not always provide you with protection against attacks. Anyway, back to the situation... 

I did a complete uninstall of Norton, but am still having the problem. This is very strange. My TiVo Desktop software v2.2 is able to interact with my TiVo's with no problem. Does the TiVo desktop software need to be running to use TiVoPlayList? I would think the answer would be "no".


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

jjberger2134 said:


> Greg, first of all I appreciate your help with this matter and I see you helping many others in this forum on a regular basis, so I value your input. But why the attack? I was simply continuing a dialog with regards to my current problem. Obviously common sense is a must on the net these days, but extra security products seem to be necessary since common sense can not and will not always provide you with protection against attacks. Anyway, back to the situation...


I noticed my comment came across kinda derogatory and I do apologize. (I even went back and added the smiley I forgot.  )

But honestly, I just use the firewall on my router and Windows Firewall in SP2. And I stopped running Antivirus years ago. But that's just me. Too each their own.

And I stand by my comment on NIS. It honestly can slow my broadband internet connection to a crawl. Why? No idea. I've helped lots of people with odd networking problems at work that usually stem from the software (NIS) they bought to help them. 



jjberger2134 said:


> I did a complete uninstall of Norton, but am still having the problem. This is very strange. My TiVo Desktop software v2.2 is able to interact with my TiVo's with no problem. Does the TiVo desktop software need to be running to use TiVoPlayList? I would think the answer would be "no".


I would double check that you can still access it using IE. Make sure you are getting the Security Alert dialog warning and accepting it.










I don't believe TivoDesktop needs to be running for web access. (Which is how TivoPlayList is doing its magic.)

PS: I've been deleting my posts so as not to polute David's thread. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

Thanks again for your prompt responses. Well, here's the update. I still cannot access either TiVo from my desktop PC, and I have checked, double checked and triple checked every number in the IP and MAK. Also, I am getting the Security Alert message box stated above. I am able to access the NPL from IE, by clicking yes, then entering 'tivo' then my MAK in the password field. 

Now for the interesting part - just to see if the problem was my specific computer I decided to install TiVoPlayList on my aging laptop. The laptop is very old and takes about 5 minutes just to start the darn thing. I proceeded to enter the IP and the MAK and I was able to see the NPL's on both Tivo's instantly. So, the laptop works, the desktop (main computer) does not work and we can rule out Norton as the culprit (since it has been uninstalled) and we can rule out my network as the culprit. Therefore, it must be some setting on my PC. I just cannot figure out what setting. Very strange. Hope some more good ideas keep coming in.

I do not want to polute this thread either, but it is the only place where I can get help. Just image the feedback that I would get if I started a new thread on this topic!


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

What version of wininet.dll are you running? You don't have the beta of IE 7 installed do you?

c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
6.0.2900.2861

FYI: I see David's version on his FTP site is 6.0.2900.2668.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi, wow good to see a lot of activity today. Sorry I've been busy and don't have much time now either. Greg, don't worry about 'polluting' the thread, we're all here to help. 

A couple of thoughts that leap to mind first:
1) Replace the wininet.dll in your '\windows\system32' folder with the one on my FTP site (TiVoPlayList archive section)
2) Since you can access your machines via the web interface, don't type your MAK into TiVoPlayList, just leave that empty and you should get the web login prompt.

Hope this helps, I won't be back until late tonight. Thunder Over Louisville...


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

no, I am not running IE 7, just 6 as the default browser, but primarily use Firefox.

Yes, 6.02900.2861 is the version installed.

By the way, the more I think about this problem, it is not isolated just to this application. Last week, I tried to install Yahoo widgets, and that program could not connect to the yahoo server. I thought it was strange at the time but did not give it another thought until now. It seems like the problem could be related.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

jjberger2134 said:


> no, I am not running IE 7, just 6 as the default browser, but primarily use Firefox.


Same here (well except Firefox is set as default). I think that is what started my trouble too, but usually connecting at least once with IE corrects it. 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3900525&&#post3900525


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

I reread your thread, and I agree that firefox could somehow be causing this problem. But it does not seem likely since I have IE6 as the default, not firefox. I have successfully connected using IE6 to the NPL but TiVoPlayList is still not working. It seems like a lost cause at this point and it is extremely frustrating to me since it should be obious as to what the problem should be. Between the Yahoo Widgets not working and now this, I am convinced there is some screwy setting somewhere. Maybe a firewall somewhere, or some piece of Norton that never uninstalled. Very strange is all I can say.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

I FINALLY figured it out!!!!! I can't believe this. I was going through my list of installed programs and found that I still had Sygate Personal Firewall installed (but not operational). I launced Sygate, and followed by TiVoPlayList and Yahoo Widgets, followed by allowing access to those programs. Both work flawlessly. 

It seems that my version of Sygate, although not running and dormant was preventing any new application access to the internet. Therefore, since I have not used Sygate in a few months, the Yahoo widgets and TiVoPlayList applications were somehow not allowed through by Sygate. 

Greg - I wanted to thank you specifically for your help trying to get my issue resolved. Nice job.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

jjberger2134 said:


> I FINALLY figured it out!!!!!


 :up:


----------



## Maren (Jan 2, 2005)

jjberger2134 said:


> I FINALLY figured it out!!!!!
> 
> Greg - I wanted to thank you specifically for your help trying to get my issue resolved. Nice job.


And I want to thank YOU JB! I've been following this thread trying to get it to work. Had the same issues as you. When I read your solution, I realized I probably had the same hangup so I launched Sygate and allowed TivoPlayList and YIPPEE!!! It now works.

And thanks to dcahoe for the app. It's great!


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

Maren said:


> And I want to thank YOU JB! I've been following this thread trying to get it to work. Had the same issues as you. When I read your solution, I realized I probably had the same hangup so I launched Sygate and allowed TivoPlayList and YIPPEE!!! It now works.
> 
> And thanks to dcahoe for the app. It's great!


Awesome!! Glad to see my problems are not isolated to myself and my problems also managed to help others. Seems pretty lousy that Sygate will still block internet access by newly installed programs, although Sygate is not running. Looks like I will be visiting my Add/Remove Programs shortly to Remove Sygate.

Thanks again to dcachoe for an awesome app. Love it so far.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

jjberger2134 said:


> Awesome!! Glad to see my problems are not isolated to myself and my problems also managed to help others. Seems pretty lousy that Sygate will still block internet access by newly installed programs, although Sygate is not running. Looks like I will be visiting my Add/Remove Programs shortly to Remove Sygate.
> 
> Thanks again to dcachoe for an awesome app. Love it so far.


Great news. I'm glad to see you got it working and the information has already helped someone else to get it working also.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

dcahoe said:


> Wow, I don't watch 24 (gasp!) and no one has mentioned this problem to me before. It just happend to catch my eye and just barely at that.
> 
> I'll fix it in the next release, a quick look appears that there are colons in the title/episode. I was thinking of replacing all invalid filename characters (i.e. \ / : * ? " < > | ) with an underscore (_). Anyone have any other suggestions?
> 
> Look for a fix in the next version.


Finally got around to recording an episode of '24' to see if I could download it with TiVoPlayList. As twotivofella pointed out, version v0.53 (which added episode names to the default save as filename) did not work due to the colons (an invalid filename character).

I have re-compiled the program to fix this, just download v0.53b of TiVoPlayList for the fix.


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

greg_burns said:


> Just wanted to chime in to say I can't download either. I just get a .tivo file that has "
> *Authorization Required*
> " in it.
> 
> ...


dcahoe, I have the same issue as Greg, I have to access tivo through IE in order to get downloads to start, Any idea why? Can this be fixed, or will I always have to do this?

Also, just wanted to add a suggestion. If TivoPlaylist had the ability to schedule a time for the downloads to start, with some sort of a master download list, I believe this would replace Galleon and TvHarmony for me. :up:


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

mfrns0123 said:


> dcahoe, I have the same issue as Greg, I have to access tivo through IE in order to get downloads to start, Any idea why? Can this be fixed, or will I always have to do this?
> 
> Also, just wanted to add a suggestion. If TivoPlaylist had the ability to schedule a time for the downloads to start, with some sort of a master download list, I believe this would replace Galleon and TvHarmony for me. :up:


I'm currently working on an asynchronous read version which will let the program do playlist auto-refreshes pretty seamlessly. This version will probably also have a command line option to auto-export the playlist or playlists. The next logical step will be to add a command line option to auto-download shows. This would allow an external program to retrieve the playlist, parse it and download shows by calling TiVoPlayList.

Eventually I could add some download list functionality, probably without a UI at first. This would probably be similar to Galleon and let you schedule downloads by time, or name, or various other criteria. I will probably wait until the new TiVoDeskTop comes out before doing something like this, because it may be really great and do all these things. I really don't want to re-invent the wheel here.

This whole program has evolved because I (like many others) was having problems getting TiVoDeskTop to run reliably and although I really like Galleon and it did what I needed, it seemed to be a resource hog (as others have also noted).

FYI.


----------



## louisw (Apr 17, 2001)

I recently was trying to d/l an episode of west wing that is 2.53GB, but only a small portion was d/l.

It got to 419.872 KB and stopped. The file pays the first 9 minutes or so of the episode.
The log says:
TiVo1, 2006/05/03 13:46:55, The West Wing -- The Last Hurrah (Recorded 05-01-06), 419872kb, 03:44:08, 31.2kb/s 

Also previously happened with a 1.56GB File. (About 40 minutes was there)
(TiVo1, 2006/04/20 10:33:17, The Sopranos -- Live Free or Die (Recorded 04-19-06), 1254378kb, 09:05:39, 38.3kb/s)

(FYI- my slow speeds is due to the fact, i am doing this over the net, and the u/l speed is limited to 372kbps or so. I run the jobs overnight or a few days so by the weekend, I have a few shows)


----------



## ducmandan (May 13, 2006)

When viewed in TivoPlayList some recording will show high quality instead of best quality as shown on the tivo program info screen.

Any Idea of the reason for the discrepency?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## CloudsBreak (May 2, 2006)

Gettin rdy to run for first time let you know hot it goes...

Edit : From what I have reading I can basically delete the TiVo software thing from my system and use this instead right ?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

CloudsBreak said:


> Gettin rdy to run for first time let you know hot it goes...
> 
> Edit : From what I have reading I can basically delete the TiVo software thing from my system and use this instead right ?


No, you will need TivoDesktop installed to decrypt Tivo files. (At least you will if you want to play them back on the same computer you download them to.)


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ducmandan said:


> When viewed in TivoPlayList some recording will show high quality instead of best quality as shown on the tivo program info screen.
> 
> Any Idea of the reason for the discrepency?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3901389&&#post3901389


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

ducmandan said:


> When viewed in TivoPlayList some recording will show high quality instead of best quality as shown on the tivo program info screen.
> 
> Any Idea of the reason for the discrepency?
> 
> ...


TiVoPlayList simply calculates a quality ratio (hr/Gb) and then brackets in the different quality levels using threshold values. Some different model TiVos may compress at different rates, or different types of shows may compress at different rates (i.e. sports or cartoons). I have found the biggest variances due to the TiVo pre-allocating disk space as it records. If a show records at even 30 minute intervals, TiVo seems to pre-allocate and fill right up to the end, but if a show terminates at odd intervals (3 min, 12 min, 26 min, etc) this pre-allocated space is still part of the file and is really just wasted dead space, but the duration is accurate and thus the ratio is scewed.

I have discussed before where the 'real' quality could be drilled down into each show and extracted, but the overhead to do this would be large for very little benefit. IMHO.

For anyone really dying to try and get their shows listed correctly, there are some more undocumented .ini settings that can be added to the [RecorderX] section of each TiVo. These are as follows:

BestQualityRatio=0.46
HighQualityRatio=0.72
MediumQualityRatio=1.0

The program default values are shown and can be changed. For each show, TiVoPlayList will display Best if it's quality ratio is <= BestQualityRatio else it will display High if it's quality ratio is <= HighQualityRatio else it will display Medium if it's quality ratio is <= MediumQualityRatio else it will display Basic.

From different quality ratios that different people have sent me referencing different shows, I don't think this threshold method can ever be 100%.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Check out this download experiment I ran using TiVoPlayList:

Link-->http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4058820#post4058820


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

(PEBAATA) Pre-emptive Bump to Avert Accidental Thread Archival (oh, and for extra visibility to a great app!)

Liked that Transfer-speed experiment as well ... I'll try to repeat it with different TiVo models before I sell some of mine to cover my .... ummm, HD habit


----------



## jnielsen (Nov 1, 2006)

Anyone know how to get the file? I have tried for several days to download from the website and it doesn't go anywhere? 

Any guidance appreciated


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

I'll try to remember to host a mirror soon (if the writer doesn't mind) ... I still use this every now and then and have a copy on my media PC! I think!


----------



## nickhaas33 (Dec 12, 2006)

TivoPlaylist is available now on Cahoe's site. I just tried it on 12/16/2006 at 8:00 central.


----------



## clevindn (Oct 6, 2006)

dcahoe,

I have a feature request.

I would love to have TivoPlayList auto-refresh every few seconds/minutes and if a new show has started to record, get a balloon tip giving the title, subtitle, source etc. Another popup indicating that the recording has stopped would be great as well. An option to minimize TivoPlayList to taskbar would be useful for this as well.

To see what I mean about a balloon tip, search Google images for 'balloon tip' (I'm unable to post images/links)

What do you think about this?

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

I downloaded this today and it's pretty cool. Thanks!


----------



## special_k_29_29 (Jan 30, 2006)

Does anyone have the TiVoPlayList app? I've been trying for days to get it from the developers site and it appears his FTP services is down.

Is there another place to get the app from?

Thanks,

Kurt


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

I know the the 540 S1's we were supposed to subtract 17gb I think from our total disk size for the TiVo's overhead or whatever you called it... anyway for a 400GB drive what do i subtract for the S2 DT's overhead / pre-existing programming ?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

anyone know were i can get this? like special_k_29_29 I can't download it from developers site.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Enrique said:


> anyone know were i can get this? like special_k_29_29 I can't download it from developers site.


Looks like the link is working again.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2004)

well I can connect to my directivo with mozilla and tytools but I can't get tivoplaylist to connect. From what I read I don't have a Media Access Key on the directivo is this correct?

If Not how do I find out what mine is.
I looked thru all the tivowebplus screens and I can't find anything.


thanks for any help..
I am just looking for something that might speed up my transfers.
I get about 1.7mb dl.

At one time I got up to 2.2mb using a netgear FA120 but it won't allow a connection any more so its back to the linksys and slower transfers.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

sill rabbit HME type apps are for standalone TiVos only. You need to go to the underground forum to see what kind of tools you need for a hacked TiVo. most likely TiVo Web plus will do the trix for you


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2004)

thanks for the info


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Anybody else having a problem with the download links on his site using Firefox 2.0.0.7? IE 7 seems to work fine. 

http://bellsouthpwp.net/d/c/dcahoe/tivo/index.htm


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Anybody else having a problem with the download links on his site using Firefox 2.0.0.7? IE 7 seems to work fine.
> 
> http://bellsouthpwp.net/d/c/dcahoe/tivo/index.htm


Yes


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I couldn't get in with IE either, however the links actually show in IE as opposed to FF.

And since I saw an FTP folder he was linking to, i gave a shot in WS_FTP, and indeed, it's a connection timed out for the IP address.

Diane


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> I couldn't get in with IE either, however the links actually show in IE as opposed to FF.
> 
> And since I saw an FTP folder he was linking to, i gave a shot in WS_FTP, and indeed, it's a connection timed out for the IP address.
> 
> Diane


 

I hadn't even tried the link in IE. He seems to have a lot of problems keeping this download live.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

does anyone have a copy of this that they could upload somewhere so folks could get it? 

actually, depending on the file size I wouldn't mind hosting it for download on my site for download as long as my bandwidth permits.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

chrishicks said:


> does anyone have a copy of this that they could upload somewhere so folks could get it?
> 
> actually, depending on the file size I wouldn't mind hosting it for download on my site for download as long as my bandwidth permits.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5622662&&#post5622662

There are too many dang threads on this program.


----------



## berfy (Apr 24, 2005)

I installed this program but I'm getting a message that it requires a username and password to access my Tivo server. Anybody know what this could be? I haven't a clue.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

berfy said:


> I installed this program but I'm getting a message that it requires a username and password to access my Tivo server. Anybody know what this could be? I haven't a clue.


username: tivo
password: <your MAK>


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

Whats the overhead (space used by TiVo) for the S3... I forget what it is for the S2 I think it was like 20GB or something... but ya to get the most accurate recording info on space left etc I know you need to enter the overhead used by TiVo. Also I have used the desktop software for a while but does that have a space avail thing like this does, if so it seems to me that the desktop software would be the way to go.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Whats the overhead (space used by TiVo) for the S3...


For my upgraded hard drive box, I followed the suggestion to leave the drive space blank, let the box fill up (allow suggestions and/or deleted to fill up) and the program will figure out the right number.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

ebf said:


> For my upgraded hard drive box, I followed the suggestion to leave the drive space blank, let the box fill up (allow suggestions and/or deleted to fill up) and the program will figure out the right number.


Are you sure? On mine, the graph shows about 50% empty, yet my deleted is full.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

ebf said:


> For my upgraded hard drive box, I followed the suggestion to leave the drive space blank, let the box fill up (allow suggestions and/or deleted to fill up) and the program will figure out the right number.


If we could get the exact overhead used by the S3 there wouldnt be any need to let your drive fill up etc. Someone out there has to know the exact ammount of overhead used by the S3 THX units.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

astrohip said:


> Are you sure? On mine, the graph shows about 50% empty, yet my deleted is full.


Deleted shows are not returned in the xml and are not included in the calculation.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The deleted folder content shows as free space.

I don't think TWP automatically figures out the real capacity.
You have to manually adjust the capacity so it shows full, for a full drive.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

classicsat said:


> The deleted folder content shows as free space.
> 
> I don't think TWP automatically figures out the real capacity.
> You have to manually adjust the capacity so it shows full, for a full drive.


I entered 0 for the size of my upgraded dual tuner box and once my box was full enough that items in the deleted folder got pushed out to make room for a new recording, I refreshed the TiVoPlayList listing and it came up with a new number for my drive size. I did not have to edit it.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Should keep in mind that the file sizes are only estimates. And may be grossly off.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6105609#post6105609

The xml is reporting a size that probably just an estimate based on a fixed bitrate. I doesn't appear to be the actual size of the recording. (at least not when converted to mpg and transferred back to a PC.)

What would be interesting to know is if Tivo does all its internal space calculations using these figures, or if it works with the actual size on the Tivo's disk...


----------



## SamD (Jan 28, 2007)

Can anybody explain how to install TivoPlayList version 0.61? Every time I run setup it wants me to allow to write some system files and to reboot. I do reboot and try to run setup again and get the same message. Looks as infinite loop of rebooting.
How you guys manage to install? I tried on XP Home and on XP Pro, no way to complete install.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

After the reboot are you runnin TiVoPlaylist from the start menu or are you re-running the install?

On my Vista box it needs to be run as administrator to have access its files.


----------



## SamD (Jan 28, 2007)

HomeUser said:


> After the reboot are you runnin TiVoPlaylist from the start menu or are you re-running the install?
> On my Vista box it needs to be run as administrator to have access its files.


Mine is XP. I don't see TiVOPlaylist in start menu. After reboot I'm trying to run istall again... Am I wrong? Is TiVoPlaylist already installed after reboot? To what location?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

SamD said:


> Mine is XP. I don't see TiVOPlaylist in start menu. After reboot I'm trying to run istall again... Am I wrong? Is TiVoPlaylist already installed after reboot? To what location?


 It should be in Start -> "All Programs" -> TiVoPlayList

Or try running directly \Program Files\TiVoPlayList\TiVoPlayList.exe


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

SamD said:


> Can anybody explain how to install TivoPlayList version 0.61? Every time I run setup it wants me to allow to write some system files and to reboot. I do reboot and try to run setup again and get the same message. Looks as infinite loop of rebooting.
> How you guys manage to install? I tried on XP Home and on XP Pro, no way to complete install.


Sorry about your problems SamD. Have you updated to IE7 or are you still running IE6? If you have not updated to IE7, doing so may get you what you need.

Also, check out this post by mswells, 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6687000#post6687000

I have never tried doing this, but it may work for you.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

What happens if you install the VB6 runtime first?

Service Pack 6 for Visual Basic 6.0: Run-Time Redistribution Pack (vbrun60sp6.exe)
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...61-7A9C-43E7-9117-F673077FFB3C&displaylang=en


----------



## SamD (Jan 28, 2007)

dcahoe said:


> Also, check out this post by mswells,
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6687000#post6687000
> 
> I have never tried doing this, but it may work for you.


Thanks! mswells' advice really helped.
I had older wininet.dll and after modification of version number in setup.lst software installed in a second.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

First let me say thanks for writing this app. I snagged it, installed it, kicked it off, did the userid/password thing and everything works fine when I'm viewing whatever is recorded. But I'm having a problem whenever I try to download a recording to my PC. Like a few others, I get the "Web Browser Authorization failed." when trying to download. It doesn't matter whether I use Firefox or IE 7. I have the same problem when I going to http://xxx.xxx.x.xxx/nowplaying/index.html I never get asked for a user ID or password in either browser. Browsing to http://xxx.xxx.x.xxx/index.html is fine. I get the message:

*Congratulations!*
You've successfully connected your TiVo® box to your home network, enabling a number of exciting new Home Media features:

It's just that when browsing to the now playing/index.html file I get a resource not found or page cannot be displayed error.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.

Forgot to add that my OS is XP if that matters.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

You need to go to http*s*://xxx.xxx.x.xxx/nowplaying/index.html, not http://xxx.xxx.x.xxx/nowplaying/index.html

Also note that the SSL certificate that the TiVo returns isn't valid so IE7 and Firefox 3 will reject it by default. You need to add an exception.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhh...I deal with secured sites every day at work. I've zero idea how I missed that. Go figure...

Thanks for the help morac.


----------



## japaget (Mar 12, 2007)

A new version is out. It adds automatic downloading of programs from your TiVo(s), but initially I had some problems with it:

The automatic installer didn't work for me. The installer complained about shlwapi.dll and wininet.dll, so I am guessing that perhaps the installer requires Windows Media Player 11 and/or Internet Explorer 7. I had to manually extract the files from the .cab file within the .zip file and copy the newer ones to my C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32 and C:\Program Files\TiVoPlayList folders. (Needless to say, I backed up the older versions first. I kept my versions of shlwapi.dll and wininet.dll, updating only msvbvm60.dll and TiVoPlayList.exe)
It ran more slowly at first. Apparently it was caching files. After a little while, it was done caching and now runs about 2% faster than the previous version.
I had initially decided to revert to the previous 0.61 version, but now I am sticking with Version 0.64.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I have a recording that is listed with a quality of ".92 (???)" yet its nothing special at 55 minutes with 1gb of space. Any idea why?










Would it be possible to have an option to not include suggestions in the calculation of total used disk space?

Is there any way to make the application faster? It literally takes 60 seconds to refresh the list. Both my computer and the Tivo are hardwired.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

This happens because the TiVo is not reporting a quality level. If you go to the Now Playing List on your TiVo and select that show and press Info for more details you will see that even the TiVo does not report the quality of the recording. It has been reported that the Series 3 and HD models are not reporting the quality for many shows that are not in HD, so they can get quite a few ??? Unknown Quality entries.

There is a setting you can add to the TiVoPlayList.ini file in the [Setup] section add the following line:

AlwaysEstimateQuality=1

Yeah, just turn off suggestions. Sorry, seriously though, suggestions are totaled under both folder view and graph view, it is easy to see how much space they are using and mentally discount it.

Sorry, the TiVo is just slow serving up data. I can see where 400+ recordings would take a while to retrieve.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

dcahoe said:


> This happens because the TiVo is not reporting a quality level. If you go to the Now Playing List on your TiVo and select that show and press Info for more details you will see that even the TiVo does not report the quality of the recording. It has been reported that the Series 3 and HD models are not reporting the quality for many shows that are not in HD, so they can get quite a few ??? Unknown Quality entries.


I don't think any digital recordings would report a quality setting. I checked the info on an a digital SD and HD recording and neither had a quality field. I then found that a good portion of recordings in 1080 or 720 that weren't noted as HD in the info but still show HD in the TivoPlayList application. How are you determining the quality for the HD recordings? It even showed HD for a movie that I copied from my computer using PyTivo.



dcahoe said:


> There is a setting you can add to the TiVoPlayList.ini file in the [Setup] section add the following line:


Great! I'll try that setting



dcahoe said:


> Yeah, just turn off suggestions. Sorry, seriously though, suggestions are totaled under both folder view and graph view, it is easy to see how much space they are using and mentally discount it.


I had not tried the graph view, that works.



dcahoe said:


> Sorry, the TiVo is just slow serving up data. I can see where 400+ recordings would take a while to retrieve.


Why can't you cache the data and pull the information in the background, updating lines as needed? You could dim or grey out lines that are cached and hadn't been updated yet.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

ciper said:


> I then found that a good portion of recordings in 1080 or 720 that weren't noted as HD in the info but still show HD in the TivoPlayList application. How are you determining the quality for the HD recordings?


TiVoPlayList only reports a show as HD quality if the TiVo gives that status in the information it serves up.


----------



## mazman (Nov 13, 2002)

Is it possible to list deleted shows in a TivoPlayList folder?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

mazman said:


> Is it possible to list deleted shows in a TivoPlayList folder?


No, there's no current way of deleted shows from a computer for a non-hacked SA Tivo.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

I know this seems silly, but what are people entering for drive size with a 1TB drive..with the amount of space that tivo reserves, and of course the actual size of a formatted drive being in the 930gb range...I am getting a calculated size of 819GB based upon the fact that my tivo is "Full"...and deleting programs from the drive as it records...
Does anyone else have a formula or know the actual usable size of a 1 TB drive...
BTW loving the new build...


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

sender_name said:


> I know this seems silly, but what are people entering for drive size with a 1TB drive...


I start by NOT entering a number and I let TivoPlayList do the calculation.
With a completely full drive (nothing in Recently Deleted), I'm showing ~ 906 GB.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks, I'll try that and see what it looks like...It's hard to tell how full the drive really is....I'm still finishing up shows from last season...Gotta love 1TB of drive space..It turns into a race to finish up before the premiere this season.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Anything similar for the Mac?


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

ok the Play List only show in my HDD capacity 40.2 GB and I think he is 250 GB, why the play list only see 40 GB?
thanks


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

TiVoPlaylist and kmttg don't know your capacity (unless you specify it within the program). They can only tell much of the space is currently used. In your case, it sounds like 40GB of your 220-230GB is used.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I am not sure if I should start a new thread, but saw no reason why.

I have ver 0.71 and now have an error on 1 of my Tivo Premiere XL4 units. It says when it gets the list that it has a load error:Item Count missing, and will not show the list.

Is there a new version or does anyone know how to fix this?

Also, this is on an older XP system, but will it also run if I move it to my Windows 10 64 bit system?

UPDATE....OK, now it is working!


----------

